# Brittany Ferries 2011 booking now open



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just had an e-mail to say that Brittany Ferries have put their timetable for 2011 online and opened booking.

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks G.

But the banks won't give me a mortgage big enough to use them :lol:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Grizzly

Good to see they are running Portsmouth/Santander throughout the winter. They don't seem any more expensive than P&O to Bilbao on the quick look I had. I know it's more expensive than driving through France but for us it's worthwhile - 6 days of driving doesn't help Rheumatoid Arthritis!!

Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I never thought I'd say this but we've just booked Portsmouth -Santander with them for early January.

By the time I worked out other routes the price difference was nothing like as big as I expected and will, as Jan says, save us lots of driving in what might be poor weather. We'll come back via France when the weather is- hopefully- a bit warmer.

Whether I shall be as happy in a force 10 gale in the Bay of Biscay is something else of course !  

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Booking only available to March 2011 though according to their "drop down" list here:
http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/r...PAIGN_K=bf_brand&AdGROUP_K=bf_brand_NO_UPLOAD


----------

